# Michigan Roll Call



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I see several of us are from Michigan and I was wondering where everyone is located. I am from Alma!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm in Eau Claire


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm between places so I'll say between Kalamazoo and Battle Creek. Soon to maybe be Galesburg, I hope.


----------



## pairadice (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm in Iron River, In da UP hey!!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

West Michigan (can I be vague like that?), near the lake.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Midway between Grand Rapids and Lansing.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

weever did I sell you a spinning wheel a couple of years ago? An 
ashford traveler?


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Well golly gee--Yes you did. Just off the highway in Alma, on our way up to Northern Michigan Lamb and Wool Festival. That wheel went to a friend of mine, a new spinner. Thanks for helping me enable another newbie. 

Some of my most interesting "parking lot deals" have been fiber-related. :grin:


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Well I'll be darned! Does she still spin? I might be interested in buying the wheel back if she doesn't want it anymore.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I live in the Thumb, east of a small town -Mayville.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Caren, just checked with her, and she said she's loving the spinning wheel. She's spinning a medium brown wool with bright blue and green tufts in it right now. She feels rather sad for you missing your wheel, but not sad enough to give it up.

:shrug:

:grouphug:


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Weever LOL Good for her!


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Pairadice are by any chance up there in paradise? they have the sweetest quilt/yarn shop there!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I found out about some other fiber events happening over the next few months. On is in Ann Arbor I'll get specifics soon and pass them on.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

fall fleece fair september 18th
10am til 4pm in chelsea, beach middle school

handspinners holiday fair november 26th
mathaei btanical gardens in ann arbor

winter fleece fair february 18 2012
10am till 4pm in chelsea, beach middle school

that are events from the spinner's flock in michigan


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow thanks Susanne! Putting all of that on my calender.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

did you had something else besides those dates??


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I can't remember. The person I was with today was rattling off all these fiber events all over the place. I asked her to send them to me, I'm waiting.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay here are a few of those other shows coming up; Sheep & Wool Festival, Mt. Bruce Station, Romeo, MI Sept 24-25 www.sheepstuff.com/Festival.html, Fiber Expo, Washtenaw Farm Council Grounds, October 22-23 http://www.fiberexpo.com/page/page/4831882.htm, and Fiber Arts & Animals Festival Fall show http://www.fiberartfest.com/

Maybe these are repeats of what you mentioned.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is a listing of yarn and fiber stores in Michigan. My friend wasn't sure of how up to date this was. http://www.textilelinks.com/com/shop/mi.html


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm north of Mayville, actually just north of Kingston.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Okay here are a few of those other shows coming up; Sheep & Wool Festival, Mt. Bruce Station, Romeo, MI Sept 24-25 www.sheepstuff.com/Festival.html, Fiber Expo, Washtenaw Farm Council Grounds, October 22-23 http://www.fiberexpo.com/page/page/4831882.htm, and Fiber Arts & Animals Festival Fall show http://www.fiberartfest.com/
> 
> Maybe these are repeats of what you mentioned.



different events. i sure have to go to some of them


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

awwwww, poor girl. did you feel sorry for us when you had your fantastic fiber events ?????

i will take some pictures for you :grin:


----------



## loghome mom (Oct 10, 2005)

We live on the Sunrise side, over by Alpena.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Log Home MOM I have had to drive to mio 3 times now! We had a nurse up there that quit and never told the company!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi loghome--we spent a week in your neck of the woods in a cottage on Grand Lake earlier this summer. Gorgeous area!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to the Fold loghome mom! I'm glad you popped in to say hello.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome loghomemom! What kind of fiber arts are you interested in?


----------



## loghome mom (Oct 10, 2005)

I knit, crochet and love felt! One of these days....I would love to get some sheep and learn the entire process from start to finish. A friend of mine made a sweater from the undercoat fur of her Golden Retriever that was just beautiful. I've been hooked ever since.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Sounds like we would have a pretty good party if we all got together.

I went to Fiberfest in Allegan and checked at the shelter at 2PM but didn't see any group that looked like the gals from here, of course it was during the down pour!! Anybody interested in setting a date and place and trying to get this group together? There is a forum called Michigan Homesteaders too. Have had a couple camp outs midstate, it has been interesting to meet like minded folks.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Betsy you have mentioned this Michigan homesteading group twice now but you haven't told us how to find it and where it meets or is. Is this an internet group? I think it would be a lot of fun to get this group together. Maybe start with a mid state gathering, something that would be fairly easy for everyone to get to. Then if we all hit it off maybe have it rotate between north, south, east, and west part of the state.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

michiganhomesteaders.proboards.com

Hope this works, I'm pretty computer disabled


----------



## Sweetsong (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm from Monroe County.


----------



## hhhandyman (Apr 28, 2011)

Delta County.


----------



## pairadice (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Caren, I don't live near Paradise. I live in Iron River, near the WI border west of Iron Mountain.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome sweetsong, hhhandyman, and pairadice! Tell us about what you do with fibers. Do you raise sheep? I didn't realize so many of us were from Michigan!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow! What a lot of Michiganders/-ganians! Yes, do tell us what interest you have in fiber. We love to hear the stories...


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

sweetsong you are not so far from me 
i'm near ann arbor, oakland county  are you spinner too?


yes, group meeting ones in a while would be great


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here's the link at a link http://michiganhomesteaders.proboards.com/ Thank you Betsy!

Welcome to the Fold, Sweetsong, hhhandyman, and I think I already welcomed Pairadice but welcome again!

This is great! We have a lot of people from Michigan, woohoo!!!! Pairadice I drive right through Iron River when I drive to and from Minnesota


----------



## hhhandyman (Apr 28, 2011)

We keep Angora's for fiber that the better half (fffarmergirl) spins and knits.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Maybe I'm just a fiber admirer being that I don't have many skills yet?

LOL. I live between Allegan and Gobles.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

kenworth- I am up there often. We used to buy feed at the mennonite grain mill near Bloomingdale.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Callie I buy my laying mash from the Amish family named Nicely NW of Bloomingdale. 

You don't come up this way anymore?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

That's them. I sold my milk cow so I don't use enough feed now to warrant the trip up there with gas the price it is. But I do get up there from time to time and try to make a feed run at the same time.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Kenworth I'm not too far away, Kalamazoo. I'm wanting to buy a house in Gobles


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Marchwind that's awestome, I go to Kal quite frequently 

Howdy neighbor!

I'm actually in Allegan County. LOL. Bloomingdale fire department, Allegan landline phone, Gobles address.


----------

